# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Fredilan(ολανζαπίνη) και τρομερές λιγουρες

## schism

Ήθελα να κανω αυτο το θέμα εδω και καιρο για να δω αν ισχύει μονο σε μενα η και σε άλλους, εδω και τρια + χρόνια αρχισα να παιρνω ολανζαπίνη και πηρα 25κιλα, εχω τρομερες λιγουρες, τροω σαν να μην υπάρχει αυριο εχει πέσει η αυτοπεποιθεση μου και δεν φεύγουν τα κιλα με τίποτα, συμβαίνει και σε άλλους αυτο η μονο σε μενα? Η γιατρός μου ισχυρίζεται οτι δεν φταίνε τα φάρμακα

----------


## schism

Ξεχασα να πω ότι ολα αυτα γίνανε γιατι ήμουν αλκοολικος και εκανα απεξαρτηση απο το αλκοόλ τηρω την φαρμακευτική μου αγωγη στο έπακρο

----------


## serios

Θεωρω λαθος να μη ενημερνεται καποιος για τις παρενεργειες των φαρμακων.
Η γιατρος σου η ειναι ασχετη
Η ανηθικη με σκοπο την κερδοσκοπια
Η σου λεει ψεματα για να μη τα διακοψεις

Οποιος ακουει ολανζαπινη το πρωτο που του ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι τεραστια προσθηκη βαρους κ αρκετες αλλες παρενεργειες.

Απο τι πασχεις αν επιτρεπεται;;

----------


## schism

Αλκοολισμο και δυνατες κρίσεις πανικου με συχνες ασχημες σκέψεις

----------


## schism

Το ερώτημα μου ειναι πως μπορώ να το κοψω? Παιρνω 30mg 3 χαπια των δεκα

----------


## serios

Η δοση αυτη ειναι υψηλοτερη κ απο την βασικη για σχιζοφρενεια.
Δεν ξερω αν αντιμετωπιζεται ο αλκοολισμος με αντιψυχωσικο. Ισως παρατηρησε κατι αλλο.

Μονο με την επιβλεψη γιατρου μπορεις να το διακοψεις σταδιακα η να κανεις αλλαγη φαρμακου. Ποτε μονος!!

----------


## schism

Καθαρά για Αλκοολισμο ήτανε γιατι έπαιρνα 15mg και υποτροπιασα και μου το έκανε 30

----------

